
A Bot Bought Dozens of RTX 3080 Units Before Consumers Could Grab Them - drewrem11
https://www.pcmag.com/news/how-a-bot-bought-dozens-of-rtx-3080-units-before-consumers-could-grab-them
======
4cao
> On eBay, you can already find hundreds of listings for the $699 RTX 3080
> card for $1,200 to $2,000 and more.

One thing I'd really like to know, and none of the news coverage seems to
address this question, is why are people willing to pay such a premium over
the MSRP to get it now, as opposed to just buying it a bit later.

Are these eBay buyers consumers, or is it for some commercial applications? (I
assume there must be buyers, since the article says there are hundreds of
listings at this price.)

~~~
dead_alchemy
Potential buyers could be purchasing the cards for crypto applications.

